# 300zx squeaky belts



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

i had alll new belts put on my 1991 300zx and now when i start it up the belts squeak. sometimes the steerings is really easy and almost effortless to move but then it gets really hard to turn. now sometimes the ps motor sounds like its really straining to turn when im at slow speeds or if i come to a stop and make a turn say at a stop sign. any1 know what can be done to fix this


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

Just to make sure, you did check all your fluids correct?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

js9krcr01040 said:


> Just to make sure, you did check all your fluids correct?


Second that!


----------

